# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  VW car audio  RCD300 ( GRUNDIG )

## ezizu

Γνωρίζει κάποιος φίλος, που μπορώ να βρω το σχέδιο / service manual, από radio/cd αυτοκινήτου VW , με κωδικό  
 RCD300 (είναι κατασκευής GRUNDIG). Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Γνωρίζει κάποιος φίλος, που μπορώ να βρω το σχέδιο / service manual, από radio/cd αυτοκινήτου VW , με κωδικό  
>  RCD300 (είναι κατασκευής GRUNDIG). Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.



γράψε τον  κωδ. αναγνώρισης  της  grundig   μήπως  βρεθεί  κάτι
σου  ζεσταίνεται  το  tda7566;

----------


## ezizu

Νίκο σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.Θα δω τον κωδικό και θα τον γράψω.
 Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι κάποια πιτσιρίκια,έριξαν μέσα στην υποδοχή του cd κέρματα.Στην αρχή δεν λειτουργούσε το cd παρά μόνο το radio, αλλά τώρα δεν ανάβει καθόλου .
Έχει ένα ολοκληρωμένο L4953G για τις διάφορες τροφοδοσίες, το οποίο είναι ok, βγάζει  κανονικά τα 5V standby, αλλά δεν δέχεται τις εντολές ενεργοποίησης για τις άλλες τάσεις (με εξωτερικές εντολές ενεργοποίησης, βγάζει και τις άλλες τάσεις κανονικά) .

----------


## ezizu

Νίκο, αυτά που γράφει επάνω το ταμπελάκι του radio/cd, είναι τα εξής:

RCD300  MP3 .... 1K0 035 186 AD ............. HW034

*GRO* .....9.18491-8151 .... G.HT 06-00 ..... SW0033

VWZ2Z2G3978214 ................................45/07

MADE BY GRUNDIG IN PORTUGAL 

και κάτω από το barcode έχει τους αριθμούς : 

02  56245  0330  397821  4

Ελπίζω αυτά τα στοιχεία να βοηθήσουν, ώστε να βρεθεί μια άκρη.

Υ.Γ.  Οι  συνεχόμενες τελείες  μεταξύ των αριθμών, είναι  κενά.

----------


## ezizu

Νίκο,έχεις βγάλει άκρη από αυτούς τους κωδικούς;

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Νίκο,έχεις βγάλει άκρη από αυτούς τους κωδικούς;


o.k  έβγαλα  άκρη  τη  δευτέρα  θα  το  ζητήσω  απ΄την  grundig  να  μου  το  στείλει

----------

ezizu (03-02-13)

----------


## ezizu

Νίκο καλησπέρα. Έχεις κάτι νεότερο σχετικά με το manual ;

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

δεν  το  δίνουν
από  ότι  κατάλαβα  βγάζει  βλάβη  στον  επεξεργαστή SAA 6579
και  λένε  για  αλαγή  main  δυστυχώς

----------

ezizu (07-02-13)

----------


## ezizu

Νίκο σε ευχαριστώ. Γνωρίζεις κάτι σχετικά με το αν μπορώ (και πως μπορώ) να προμηθευτώ την main,το κόστος της κ.λ.π;

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

δεν  ξέρω  με  τα  αυτοκινήτου  τι  παίζει  την  grundig  στην  αθήνα  την  έχει  ο  μανωλόπουλος  και  να  ψαχτείς  να  βρείς  άκρη  να  την  παραγγείλεις από τον Σειτανίδη   θα  την  πληρώσεις  διπλάσια  από  ότι  επισκευάζει  αυτός  που  έχει  το  σέρβις   θα  σου  πρότεινα  να  μην  ασχολειθείς  παραιτέρω  εκτός  αν  είναι  δικό  σου

----------

ezizu (07-02-13)

----------


## ezizu

Νίκο, αν έχεις κάποιο τηλέφωνο ( ή κάποια διεύθυνση, email  κ.λ.π.) από αυτόν που τα κάνει service, στείλε μου σε παρακαλώ ένα π.μ. αν μπορείς.  Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

πάρε  τηλ.  τον  Μανωλόπουλο  στο 2108836512 να  σου  δώσουν  πληροφορίες

----------

ezizu (08-02-13)

----------


## vasilimertzani

Μιας και εχουμε το ιδιο αμαξι να πω και εγω την γνωμη μου.κοιταξα και μια στο Elsa αλλα δεν βρηκα τιποτα.
Οντως παντως(βεβαια ψαχτο κιολας) δεν αξιζει να το επισκευασεις.φερνουν και βαζουν car kits apo κινα με λιγα λεφτα,οποτε η ψαχνεσαι σε αυτη την οδο ή να παρεις απο καποιον που το εχει ξυλωσει το ιδιο.χωρις βεβαια να παραλειψουμε τυχον περιπετεια που προκυψει με το canbus.

----------


## ezizu

Η αντιπροσωπεία (kosmocar) πάντως, σε ερώτησή μου, όσο αφορά την αγορά ανταλλακτικών για το συγκεκριμένο radio/cd,μου απάντησε ότι στην Ελλάδα τουλάχιστον, ( δεν γνωρίζει τι γίνεται στο εξωτερικό ) δεν παρέχονται ανταλλακτικά, παρά μόνο ολόκληρη η συσκευή,με μια τιμή, χονδρικά, γύρω στα 600€   :Blink:  . Μου είπαν επίσης ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος επίσημος αντιπρόσωπος της GRUNDIG στην Ελλάδα, που να καλύπτει το service και την πώληση ανταλλακτικών για τα  radio/cd που έχουν τα αυτοκίνητα VW. 
Τι να πω; Οι άνθρωποι είναι αλλού ........ στην καρακοσμάρα τους . 
Πάντως σίγουρα (100%) , δεν λειτουργούν όλες οι εταιρίες αυτοκινήτων έτσι, όσο αφορά τα εργοστασιακά radio/cd.
Έχω προσωπική εμπειρία..

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Η αντιπροσωπεία (kosmocar) πάντως, σε ερώτησή μου, όσο αφορά την αγορά ανταλλακτικών για το συγκεκριμένο radio/cd,μου απάντησε ότι στην Ελλάδα τουλάχιστον, ( δεν γνωρίζει τι γίνεται στο εξωτερικό ) δεν παρέχονται ανταλλακτικά, παρά μόνο ολόκληρη η συσκευή,με μια τιμή, χονδρικά, γύρω στα 600€  . Μου είπαν επίσης ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος επίσημος αντιπρόσωπος της GRUNDIG στην Ελλάδα, που να καλύπτει το service και την πώληση ανταλλακτικών για τα radio/cd που έχουν τα αυτοκίνητα VW. 
> Τι να πω; Οι άνθρωποι είναι αλλού ........ στην καρακοσμάρα τους . 
> Πάντως σίγουρα (100%) , δεν λειτουργούν όλες οι εταιρίες αυτοκινήτων έτσι, όσο αφορά τα εργοστασιακά radio/cd.
> Έχω προσωπική εμπειρία..


τι σχέση έχει η cosmocar με τα ανταλακτικά rcd γιατί δεν ρωτάς εκεί που σου είπα ή να σου δώσω το τηλ. του ΣΕΙΤΑΝΙΔΗ που είναι εισαγωγέας αν βρείς σε grundig θα σε χαλάσει;

----------


## ezizu

Νίκο δεν με χαλάει καθόλου.Ο Μανωλόπουλος μου είπε και αυτός ότι δεν παρέχει ανταλλακτικά για τα radio/cd και ότι είναι βασικά εξουσιοδοτημένο service για τις TV GRUNDIG και να πάω το radio/cd να το ελέγξουν οι ίδιοι.
 Σε κάποια νούμερα τηλεφώνου, του  Σεϊτανίδη, που βρήκα στο site του,παρά τις προσπάθειες που έκανα ,δεν μπόρεσα να μιλήσω με κάποιον.Θα ξανά προσπαθήσω βέβαια.

Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ.Δεν έχω σκοπό ούτε να διαφημίσω ,άλλα ούτε και να δυσφημίσω κανέναν.Απλά αναφέρω γεγονότα και λέω την άποψή μου περί αυτών. 
Επειδή  λοιπών θεωρώ ότι VW είναι σοβαρή εταιρία ,να σου πω την άποψή μου.
Η  Kosmocar,συμφωνώ, δεν έχει καμία σχέση ούτε με τα ανταλλακτικά για τα radio/cd, αλλά ούτε και με το service τους,παρά μόνο με την πώληση καινούργιας συσκευής radio/cd. 
Νομίζω όμως πως οφείλει να γνωρίζει ποιος καλύπτει το service και τα ανταλλακτικά, για τα εργοστασιακά radio/cd που έχουν τα αυτοκίνητα τα οποία εμπορεύεται ή να σου δώσει κάποια επίσημη λύση / επιλογή επισκευής του radio/cd. Όπως δηλαδή λειτουργούν και αρκετές  άλλες, σοβαρές αντιπροσωπείες αυτοκινήτων στην Ελλάδα.

----------

